# Street Fishing: Geliebt in Paris - Tierquäler in Deutschland



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2017)

Redaktionell







*Street Fishing
Geliebt in Paris - Tierquäler in Deutschland​**Street Fishing, angeln auf Fische nur zum fotografieren, da man die nicht essen kann.
In Frankreich ist man Held und Pionier - und in Deutschland Tierquäler..*

Die Autorin Clarissa Wei schreibt in Munchies einen interessanten und lesenswerten Artikel über das "Streetfishing" in Paris, wo es herkommt, dessen Entwicklung und was dahinter steckt.
https://munchies.vice.com/de/article/zmvqz8/das-ist-ein-ding-street-fishing

Nachdem im 17.Jahrhundert noch über 50 Fischarten in der Seine gelebt hätten (inkl. Lachse), wwäre dann im Zuge der Industrialisierung die Gewässer (wie auch bei uns bekannt) so verschmutzt, dass praktisch nur noch robusteste Arten überlebt hätten.

Die Regierung hätte dann 10 Milliarden Euro in die Säuberung der Pariser Gewässer steckt, was zu nun wieder 32 Fischarten geführt hätte. 

Fred Miesner, ein Pariser Angelgerätehändler, berichtet, wie er den Aufschwung der Bestände beobachtete und wie immer mehr Angler das dann auch wieder anfingen wieder zu nutzen.

Essen wollen die meisten Franzosen die Fische dennoch noch nicht, da sind sie wohl noch zu misstrauisch, was die Gewässerqualität angeht.

Das Angeln nur zum fotografieren, mitten in der Stadt, wird hier im Artikel also absolut positiv dargestellt, die Angler als "Pioniere".



> _"Wenn du den Fisch nimmst und isst, dann verschwindet er", meint Miessner, der in Umweltökonomik promoviert hat. "Es ist besser, den Fisch zu fangen, ein Foto zu machen und ihn dann wieder zurückzusetzen. Es ist ja so, dass wir [die Angler] die Pioniere waren, die gezeigt haben, dass die Fische zurück sind."
> 
> ...............
> 
> ...



---------------------------------------------------​
Obwohl das in einem deutschen Medium auf deutsch erscheint, gibt es da keinerlei Shitstorm, selbst PeTA schweigt dazu.

Auch keine hanebüchen-anglerfeindlichen Verbandler vom DAFV oder wie hier kürzlich aus Brandenburg und MeckPomm melden sich entrüstet zu Wort.
 Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller Fisch
Und fordern nicht auch für Franzosen wie für ihre eigenen Angler, die Fische besser zu Katzenfutter zu verarbeiten aus Tierschutzgründen, statt sie zurück zu setzen..

Würde es sich hier um Deutschland handeln, Donau, Rhein oder Elbe, und eine deutsche Stadt wie Ulm, Köln oder Hamburg, da würde ich wetten dass da die Empörungswelle von PeTA und deutschen Verbänden der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei gegen solche "Barbarei" schon ins Rollen gekommen wäre....

Beim Kochen haben wir die Franzosen eingeholt, behaupte ich als Küchenmeister.

Bei der Einstellung zum Angeln glaube ich, sind sie uns noch weit voraus.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Afrob (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Street Fishing: Geliebt in Paris - Tierquäler in Deutschland*

Jedes Land auf dieser Welt ist uns dort voraus. Oder gibt es noch eins, wo catch und release verboten ist?
Das ist auf jeden Fall das aller dümmste Gesetz, von dem ich jemals gehört habe.


----------



## rippi (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Street Fishing: Geliebt in Paris - Tierquäler in Deutschland*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Beim Kochen haben wir die Franzosen eingeholt, behaupte ich als Küchenmeister.


Nimm mir die Frage nicht übel, aber bist du betrunken? 

 Zum Thema: 
 Sicherlich sind andere Länder uns voraus. Das witzige ist ja, dass hier selbst andere Angler den Anglern das Catch&Release verbieten wollen, oder Fischen mit lebenden Köfi, oder, oder, oder. Ziemlich witzig, wie ich finde.


----------



## fishingfreak (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Street Fishing: Geliebt in Paris - Tierquäler in Deutschland*



rippi schrieb:


> . Ziemlich witzig, wie ich finde.



Traurig trifft es eher


----------



## Bibbelmann (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Street Fishing: Geliebt in Paris - Tierquäler in Deutschland*

Die Angler stellen die Anbindung an die Natur wieder her 

und werden in Frankreich wie sie auch hier weiterhin  schaffen dass die Politik in die Verantwortung genommen wird. 
Da muss man schon blind und taub sein um das nicht zu merken.

Stichwort Gewässerschutz, Stichwort Naturschutz    

 Note 1

setzen !


----------



## Sunwalk (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Street Fishing: Geliebt in Paris - Tierquäler in Deutschland*



rippi schrieb:


> Zum Thema:
> Sicherlich sind andere Länder uns voraus. Das witzige ist ja, dass hier selbst andere Angler den Anglern das Catch&Release verbieten wollen, oder Fischen mit lebenden Köfi, oder, oder, oder. Ziemlich witzig, wie ich finde.



jap, so wie ich  Lustig, wie es als normal erachtet wird Lebewesen zu angeln rein aus Spaß und sie dann nach artgerechtem Foto wieder auszusetzen. Reh anschießen, verbinden , Foto machen, und laufen lassen. Völlig normal. #hUnd nein, das ist absolut nichts anderes, Tier ist Tier. PS: Ich bin Jäger und erst seit kurzem Angler, eventuell liegt es daran, aber das geht einfach gar nicht, es gibt ethisch keine sinnvolle Argumentation für ein Catch&Release. Aber wahrscheinlich bin ich mit dieser Meinung alleine auf weiter Flur in diesem Forum, falls das nicht hierher passt ruhig einfach löschen =)


----------



## exil-dithschi (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Street Fishing: Geliebt in Paris - Tierquäler in Deutschland*

artgerecht, echt jetzt?
ich kann es nicht mehr hören.
wer lebt denn hier, in der feinen zivilisierten welt noch artgerecht?
also ich nicht, von daher, kümmer dich um mich, bitte.


----------



## captn-ahab (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Street Fishing: Geliebt in Paris - Tierquäler in Deutschland*

Komm...bleib im Wald.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Street Fishing: Geliebt in Paris - Tierquäler in Deutschland*



Sunwalk schrieb:


> Aber wahrscheinlich bin ich mit dieser Meinung alleine auf weiter Flur in diesem Forum, falls das nicht hierher passt ruhig einfach löschen =)



Meinung kann und darf doch jeder haben.
Ich helfe sogar weiter:
Hier kannste Dich durchackern und diskutieren, weil genau da das Thema diskutiert wird:
catch & release


----------



## Allround-Angler (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Street Fishing: Geliebt in Paris - Tierquäler in Deutschland*

Überall auf der Welt ist Catch and Release gern gesehen.
Nur wir Deutschen sind schlauer als der Rest der Welt|kopfkrat.
Nur mal so als Denkanstoß.
Meine Meinung Catch and Decide ist das beste.
Je nach Fischart, Größe, Gewässer, etc. ist zu entscheiden, ob der Fisch sinnvoller im Gewässer verbleibt oder doch in die Bratpfanne kommt.


----------



## Mxxks (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Street Fishing: Geliebt in Paris - Tierquäler in Deutschland*

Tja bei uns kann ja da Peta richtig Druck machen gegen die Angler. In Frankreich würden die richtig den A..sch versohlt bekommen wenn sie auf ein Angler losgehen würden.

Gruß Maeks


----------



## dreampike (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Street Fishing: Geliebt in Paris - Tierquäler in Deutschland*

Es gibt durchaus andere Länder, die zum Teil noch strengere Regeln haben. Z.B. in Irland. Dort ist es illegal, Hechte zu entnehmen, die länger als 50 cm sind und mehr als einen Hecht pro Tag zu entnehmen. Von Friedfischen darf man auch nur 3 mit maximal 25 cm Länge töten. Damit ist C&R quasi gesetzlich vorgeschrieben. Allerdings werden dort die entsprechenden Gesetze von den Fischereibehörden erlassen und nicht über den Umweg der Tierschutzgesetze eingeschränkt. 
Das ist ja bei uns genau der Hebel, an dem Peta ansetzt. Ein an und für sich vernünftiges Tierschutzgesetz, das der Tierquälerei Einhalt gebietet und die Möglichkeit schafft, Verstöße auch strafrechtlich zu verfolgen, wird gegen die Anglerschaft, gegen Jäger, Zoos, Zirkusse usw. verwendet, um sich und eine verquere Tierrechtsideologie publikumswirksam in Szene zu setzen. Die Gemeinschaft der Angler reagiert bislang recht unbeholfen und träge, einzelne "ertappte" Angler werden alleine gelassen und bestraft. Peta kann in Ruhe Sympathie-Punkte bei den Tierliebhabern sammeln und verfügt über dadurch über genügend finanzielle Mittel, um Staatsanwälte und Gerichte mit sinnfreien Anzeigen auf Trab zu halten. Vielleicht könnten die vielen Beiträge, die wir an die Verbände abführen, auch mal für wirklich publikumswirksame Kampagnen verwendet werden? Es gilt, die breite Öffentlichkeit  aufzuklären, das Bild des belächelten, biertrinkenden Wurmbaders aus den Köpfen zu bekommen und über die moderne Angelfischerei und das Engagement der Fischer aufzuklären. PR-mäßig könnte man sich da einiges von Peta abschauen. 
Sonst dauert es nicht mehr lange und wir haben auch in Deutschland das erste Gerichtsverfahren, bei dem ein Angler wegen Verletzung der Persönlichkeitsrechte eines Hechtes oder eines Karpfens angeklagt wird, weil er ein Foto von dem Fisch ohne dessen Einverständnis  veröffentlicht hat... 
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Sunwalk (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Street Fishing: Geliebt in Paris - Tierquäler in Deutschland*



captn-ahab schrieb:


> Komm...bleib im Wald.




danke, wegen Aussagen wie diesen und nicht vorhandenem Potential zur sachlichen Diskussion sind Jäger und auch viele Angler dem Druck ausgesetzt ständig mit neuen Gesetzen (von denen auch ich viele schwachsinnig finde) konfrontiert zu sein. Weiter so 

@Thomas, ich werde in dem Thread mal weiterlesen dann, danke.


----------



## Sunwalk (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Street Fishing: Geliebt in Paris - Tierquäler in Deutschland*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> artgerecht, echt jetzt?
> ich kann es nicht mehr hören.
> wer lebt denn hier, in der feinen zivilisierten welt noch artgerecht?
> also ich nicht, von daher, kümmer dich um mich, bitte.




Was ist das denn für ein Argument? Weil die Menschheit nicht mehr artgerecht lebt ist es falsch dennoch wieder mehr in die Richtung gehen zu wollen? Und dass es dir schlecht geht tut mir Leid, ist jedoch whataboutism in Reinform und hilft mir da auch nicht weiter. Was kann falsch daran sein zu sagen natürlich angle ich "aus Spaß" (sehe da auch nichts verwerfliches dran), aber um dem ganzen irgendwo einen tieferen "Sinn" zu geben (mehr als eben mein persönlicher Spaß) angle ich nur was ich selbst essen kann/will (und finde daher das C&R nicht sinnig). Aber wie erwähnt, jeder nach seinem Gusto.


----------



## exil-dithschi (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Street Fishing: Geliebt in Paris - Tierquäler in Deutschland*



Sunwalk schrieb:


> Aber wie erwähnt, jeder nach seinem Gusto.


da können wir uns drauf einigen, las sich für mich irgendwie anders, sorry.
ich geh angeln weil es mir spaß macht, ist mir tief genug und dafür werde ich mich auch nicht entschuldigen, bzw. nach tieferen ethischen/artgerechten gründen suchen.
verlange/erwarte ich von meinen kollegen, egal wie/was sie angeln auch nicht.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Street Fishing: Geliebt in Paris - Tierquäler in Deutschland*



Sunwalk schrieb:


> danke, wegen Aussagen wie diesen und nicht vorhandenem Potential zur sachlichen Diskussion sind Jäger und auch viele Angler dem Druck ausgesetzt ständig mit neuen Gesetzen (von denen auch ich viele schwachsinnig finde) konfrontiert zu sein.



Falsch..nicht wegen Aussagen wie dieser.

Du wirst primär wegen schlampiger Lobbyarbeit diesem Druck ausgesetzt.

Den Pfad sachlicher Diskussionen,hat  Ponyhof D bei diesen Themen  nämlich schon länger verlassen..am toitschen Angelwesen ,wird die Angelwelt um uns herum aber gottlob nicht genesen.

Diese ist -im Gegensatz zu D-beim Thema Angeln nämlich recht gesund in der Birne.


----------



## phirania (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Street Fishing: Geliebt in Paris - Tierquäler in Deutschland*

Am besten geht keiner mehr angeln dann gibbet auch nichts mehr  zu meckern...


----------



## knutwuchtig (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Street Fishing: Geliebt in Paris - Tierquäler in Deutschland*

wer meint er müsse hipp sein , bewusst mit möglichst feinem gerät den drill in die länge zieht und anschließend die aussage tätigt, er würde keinen fisch essen , steht gerechtfertigt in der kritik.ich seh da keinerlei respekt vor der kreatur.ich seh da nur mangelnde emphatie !


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Street Fishing: Geliebt in Paris - Tierquäler in Deutschland*

So unterschiedlich sind halt die Sichtweisen. 

Deutsche (bzw. deutschsprachiger Raum, Funktionäre in Österreich und Schweiz wollen ja den gleichen Weg der Anglerentmündigung über Gesinnungsrecht) sich moralisch/ethisch überlegen dünkende Gut- und Besserangler auf der einen Seite.

Im Rest der Welt Mitnahme oder zurücksetzen je nach Gewässer ohne Anglerkriminalisieung wie von Sport-  und Angelfischerverbänden und PeTA bei uns..

Ich bin mir sicher, in der Diskussion wird es in D nie einen gemeinsamen Nenner ohne Gesinnungsvorschriften, z. B. pro C+D, geben .


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Street Fishing: Geliebt in Paris - Tierquäler in Deutschland*



knutwuchtig schrieb:


> wer meint er müsse hipp sein , bewusst mit möglichst feinem gerät den drill in die länge zieht und anschließend die aussage tätigt, er würde keinen fisch essen , steht gerechtfertigt in der kritik.



So fein wie möglich-so stark wie nötig...gabs bereits zu Zeiten,in denen man Hipp nur mit Babynahrung in Verbindung brachte.

Ich finde im Artikel auch nix,was auf bewusstes und damit fahrlässiges plattfischen hinweist..

Der Angler stünde in der berechtigten Kritik,wenn er den Fisch im Müll entsorgen würde.. 

Ob jemand Fisch nicht *mag* aber trotzdem angeln geht,hat mich schlichtweg nicht zu interessieren...fragste auch,ob jemand just for fun mit dem Motorrad  durch die Gegend fährt,muss das auch ein ethisch/moralischen Berechtigungsgrund haben..?

Warum besteigt man Berge?

Weil mans mag und (hoffentlich) kann...

Empathie ?

Setzt im positiven wie negativen einen menschl.Gegenüber voraus..dem Fisch ists nämlich schlichtweg wurscht,ob du ihm mit Empathie kommst..er kann sie nicht wahrnehmen.

Hört sich als Moralkeule zwar prima an,fällt nach kurzer sachlicher Betrachtung aber wie ein Kartenhaus zusammen..das Fundament der Vermenschlichung ist recht wackelig.


----------



## knutwuchtig (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Street Fishing: Geliebt in Paris - Tierquäler in Deutschland*

fische sind kein sportgerät und auch keine maschinen wie z.b. ein motorrad. der versuch eines vergleiches ist schon absurd.

da ein sehr großer teil der motorradfahrer angst hat ,er könne bei einhaltung von kmh begrenzungen von 50 oder 70 kmh  stumpf auf die seite kippen. hinkt der vergleich noch um ein vielfaches


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Street Fishing: Geliebt in Paris - Tierquäler in Deutschland*

ich bleib dabei:




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So unterschiedlich sind halt die Sichtweisen.
> 
> Deutsche (bzw. deutschsprachiger Raum, Funktionäre in Österreich und Schweiz wollen ja den gleichen Weg der Anglerentmündigung über Gesinnungsrecht) sich moralisch/ethisch überlegen dünkende Gut- und Besserangler auf der einen Seite.
> 
> ...


----------



## porbeagle (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Street Fishing: Geliebt in Paris - Tierquäler in Deutschland*



Sunwalk schrieb:


> danke, wegen Aussagen wie diesen und nicht vorhandenem Potential zur sachlichen Diskussion sind Jäger und auch viele Angler dem Druck ausgesetzt ständig mit neuen Gesetzen (von denen auch ich viele schwachsinnig finde) konfrontiert zu sein. Weiter so
> 
> @Thomas, ich werde in dem Thread mal weiterlesen dann, danke.



@ Sunwalk

du schreibst das du relativ neu bist beim Angeln. Da ist es okay noch über das Thema C&R diskutieren zu wollen.

Ich darf dank meines Erzeugers seit knapp 33 Jahren fischen gehen und da hast du einfach keine Lust mehr auf die Scheiß
Diskussion.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Street Fishing: Geliebt in Paris - Tierquäler in Deutschland*



knutwuchtig schrieb:


> fische sind kein sportgerät und auch keine maschinen wie z.b. ein motorrad. der versuch eines vergleiches ist schon absurd.
> 
> da ein sehr großer teil der motorradfahrer angst hat ,er könne bei einhaltung von kmh begrenzungen von 50 oder 70 kmh  stumpf auf die seite kippen. hinkt der vergleich noch um ein vielfaches


Der Vergleich hinkt mitnichten und ist auch nicht absurd..es hat dich in beiden Fällen nicht zu kümmern,wer was wie betreibt,solange er dich oder andere dabei nicht gefährdet.

Ob dir die Ausübung per se nicht ins ethisch/moralische Bild passt,ist dabei irrelevant.

Nein Fische sind kein Sportgerät.

Das steht ja nur höherentwickelnden Tieren zu..Pferden z.b.

Merkste was?

Bigotterie vom feinsten


----------



## JottU (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Street Fishing: Geliebt in Paris - Tierquäler in Deutschland*

Um zum Thema zurück zu kommen, Spinnfischen tue ich zu 90%in der Stadt. Nach  der Arbeit einfach mal so 2-3 Stunden an die Spree. Besser  kann man nicht entspannen. #6
Zuschauer gibt's genug, über 90% der Fische geht wieder zurück  (was will ich mit 10 - 15 cm Barsche?), aber Tierqueler hat  mich noch keiner genannt. #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Street Fishing: Geliebt in Paris - Tierquäler in Deutschland*



JottU schrieb:


> Zuschauer gibt's genug, über 90% der Fische geht wieder zurück  (was will ich mit 10 - 15 cm Barsche?), aber Tierqueler hat  mich noch keiner genannt. #c


.......auf den Dreh kommen auch nur PeTAner, GRÜNE, Gesinnungspolizei und Sport- und Angelfischerverbanditen, dass ein toter Fisch besser tiergeschützt sei als ein lebender ..

Sieh auch:	
 Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller Fisch 


Normale Angler und normale Menschen werden immer für C+D sein..

Ich auch...


----------

